# Is WTB subscriber only?



## mad_at_arms (Oct 3, 2015)

Sorry it's been a while since I was a frequent user of the site.
So is WTB ads subscriber only? or am I just having a moment?
Thanks in advance.

Bonus bite picture


----------



## Rob (Oct 3, 2015)

Yes, WTB threads/posts are restricted to the Marketplace where you need to be a Subscriber in order to post.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 4, 2015)

Cheers mate.

- - - Updated - - -

Keep copping a 404 for the subscriber link.


----------



## CrazyNut (Oct 4, 2015)

I think [MENTION=27815]Stuart[/MENTION] has been trying to fix that 404 error for a week or so now. It was coming up in other parts of the site as well. Nice bite, haven't been bitten by a milli before haha (the only gecko that has bitten me was an Oedura tryoni, that was one reptile that really didn't like me lol).


----------



## Stuart (Oct 4, 2015)

[MENTION=28719]mad_at_arms[/MENTION], sorry for the delayed response. What link are you trying that gives you a 404 error?

Stu


----------



## briansworms (Oct 4, 2015)

Rob said:


> Yes, WTB threads/posts are restricted to the Marketplace where you need to be a Subscriber in order to post.


This doesn't make sense. They are not selling to make a profit but wanting to buy. I know it is not much to become a subscriber but subscribers are making some money on the deal if they are selling.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 4, 2015)

My plans will see this change [MENTION=39688]briansworms[/MENTION], right now I am tackling one thing at a time and I haven't got to this yet. I also discuss it with the Moderators too just so we all agree on the way things work rather than changing things without thinking it through properly


----------



## briansworms (Oct 4, 2015)

All good Stuart. I appreciate your battle ahead. One thing, one step at a time. Good luck with the task ahead.


----------

